# Rosie B.Good products??



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Anyone use them? Comments??


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I've never used it but here are two reviews on amazon

http://www.amazon.com/Rosie-Brighte...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

One is from a cocker owner and cockers are notoriously EXTREMELY DIFFICULT to keep clean. Also, I'm not sure if theya are made by ISle of Dogs or what but they are on the IOD website, so I'm sure RBG products are good. I kind of want to buy a bootle and try it on my dog now that I'm looking at it...


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I do believe they are part of Isle of Dog and yes I did see them on their website. I think I am going to try one of the shampoos ( not sure which one yet) and the conditioner. If my memory serves me right, I saw the products at my petco. They run about 10 bucks a bottle.( don't tell dh) LOL I like to be able to smell something before I buy it, so I am hesitant to purchase things online.( plus the shipping is outrageous most of the time) I'm planning a bath day this Thurs. and if I buy the products I will report in.
So, nobody has tried this???anyone???


----------

